# This transgender stuff.



## feduptaxpayer

Well thank gawd that Canadian politicians are doing something for their salaries. After all, this transgender stuff is really important news for most Canadians. I hear it every day in my travels. Just kidding. I don't hear dick about it. 

But for some unknown reason the media and politicians seem to want to make this the major story for the year. If they are not looking for some racist incident they are out there in all their glory fighting for the gays and mixed up gender people. It's nice to see that the taxpayer's tax dollars are being used wisely. I think I really meant, stupidly. But hey, that is just my straight and humble opinion, and I am sticking with it. The architects of this crap need their butts booted big time.


----------



## Dhara

This transgender stuff is getting on my nerves.  I can't post here.


----------



## tigerred59

feduptaxpayer said:


> Well thank gawd that Canadian politicians are doing something for their salaries. After all, this transgender stuff is really important news for most Canadians. I hear it every day in my travels. Just kidding. I don't hear dick about it.
> 
> But for some unknown reason the media and politicians seem to want to make this the major story for the year. If they are not looking for some racist incident they are out there in all their glory fighting for the gays and mixed up gender people. It's nice to see that the taxpayer's tax dollars are being used wisely. I think I really meant, stupidly. But hey, that is just my straight and humble opinion, and I am sticking with it. The architects of this crap need their butts booted big time.



Finally a guy after my own heart....I soooo agree with you. Exactly how many teen transgenders are there in the country?


----------



## waltky

Granny says, "Dat's right - is the spirit o' Anti-Christ...





* ‘In Your Nation, God Is Being Eroded, Eclipsed, Liquidated’*
_May 17, 2016 |  "In your nation, God is being eroded, eclipsed, liquidated," Vatican Cardinal Robert Sarah, who was appointed as Prefect of the Congregation for Divine Worship and the Discipline of the Sacraments by Pope Francis in 2014, told hundreds of prominent Catholic clergy and lay people attending the 12th annual National Catholic Prayer Breakfast Tuesday morning in Washington._


> In what he called "portentous times" for the Catholic Church and for the world, the cardinal strongly condemned same-sex marriage, transgender bathroom laws, and attacks on the family as "demonic".  “All manner of immorality is not only accepted and tolerated today in advanced societies, it is even promoted as a social good,” the African cardinal said. “The result is hostility to Christians and increasingly, religious persecution.”  “This is not an ideological war between competing ideas,” Sarah told the D.C. gathering. “This is about defending ourselves, children and future generations from the demonic idolatry that says children do not need mothers and fathers. It denies human nature and wants to cut off an entire generation from God.”
> 
> “The entire world looks to you, waiting and praying to see what America resolves on the present unprecedented challenges the world faces today. Such is your influence and responsibility,” said the archbishop emeritus of Conakry, Guinea.  “I encourage you to truly make use of the freedom willed by your founding fathers lest you lose it,” he warned his American audience.  Quoting St. John Paul II that “the future of the world and the Church pass through the family,” Sarah pointed out that “this is why the Holy Father openly and vigorously defends Church teaching on contraception, abortion, homosexuality, reproductive technologies, the education of children, and much more.”
> 
> “The generous and responsible love of spouses made visible through the self-giving of parents who welcome children as a gift of God makes love visible in our generation. It makes present the perfect charity of eternity. ‘If you see charity, you see the Trinity,’ wrote St. Augustine,” the cardinal noted.  However, a broken family can also be the source of deep psychological wounds, he said.  “The rupture of the foundational relationship of someone’s life through separation, divorce or distorted imposters of the family such as co-habitation or same-sex unions is a deep wound that closes the heart to self-giving love into death, and even leads to cynicism and despair. These situations cause damage to the little children through inflicting upon them deep existential doubt about love….  "This is why the devil is so intent on destroying the family. If the family is destroyed, we lose our God-given anthropological foundations, and so find it more difficult to welcome the saving good news of Jesus Christ: self-giving, fruitful love.”
> 
> MORE



See also:

*‘The Moral Landscape of This World Is Quickly Declining’*
_May 17, 2016 – In a commencement speech at Liberty University, a private Christian university in Lynchburg, Va., New York Giants running back Rashad Jennings said Saturday that the “moral landscape of this world is quickly declining” and graduates will be “tested to have patience with Christ-like tolerance.”_


> Jennings said graduates are entering a different world than he did when he received his degree at Liberty.  “The moral landscape of this world is quickly declining. Throughout life, you will be tested to hold your biblical truth. You will be tested to have patience with Christ-like tolerance, and you will be tested to hold your spiritual fortitude and your convictions by the remembrance that it is by and for a Holy God that you stand or fall, and he can make you stand,” Jennings said.
> 
> The best is yet to come for Liberty graduates, but to experience the best days, “you must realize and remind yourself of the vital importance of walking by faith, for if you try to navigate this life by mere human sight, you will miss out on the many ways that God is seeking to lavish grace upon you,”  “Yet keep in mind that faith does not come without cost. In fact, the first three letters of the word faith are the exact same first three letters of another word that you will not be able to avoid. That word is failure,” Jennings said.  “I would be totally insincere if I did not remind you that somewhere along the lines, you will fail, but know failure sometimes is the cost of faith, because true faith is very risky,” he added.
> 
> “A sovereign God may even cause you to fail in some sort of way,” he said, “but I can assure you that it will not be for the sake of failure alone.  “Then what is he doing, you may ask yourself. He is preparing you for the next leg of your journey. He is teaching you if you’re willing to be taught, and he is carving a custom path only for you to follow by faith,” Jennings said.  “So don’t allow yourself to lose heart, because failure can do one of two things for you. It can either be the beginning of something good or it can be the beginning of something better. Faith makes failure the beginning of something better once you remember faith is the substance of things hoped for and the evidence of things not seen,” he said.
> 
> “Know that God is pleased to have more in store for you if you trust in him. I am a living witness of that fact,” Jennings said.  “Christian author Robert C. Shannon writes, ‘It has been said that only man comprehends what he cannot see and believes what he cannot comprehend. Much of what we comprehend, we cannot see: atoms, germs, love, hate, loyalty, sacrifice. He who lives by sight lives poorly indeed. Faith is learning to live by insight rather than by sight,’” Jennings noted.  “Let me reiterate that one part: faith is learning to live by insight rather than by sight, and there is no better source in all of life than insight to the word of God,” Jennings said.
> 
> NY Giants’ Rashad Jennings: ‘The Moral Landscape of This World Is Quickly Declining’


----------



## protectionist




----------



## protectionist




----------



## Bleipriester

All you need:







Just a second and - voilà - your are female now!


----------



## feduptaxpayer

tigerred59 said:


> feduptaxpayer said:
> 
> 
> 
> Well thank gawd that Canadian politicians are doing something for their salaries. After all, this transgender stuff is really important news for most Canadians. I hear it every day in my travels. Just kidding. I don't hear dick about it.
> 
> But for some unknown reason the media and politicians seem to want to make this the major story for the year. If they are not looking for some racist incident they are out there in all their glory fighting for the gays and mixed up gender people. It's nice to see that the taxpayer's tax dollars are being used wisely. I think I really meant, stupidly. But hey, that is just my straight and humble opinion, and I am sticking with it. The architects of this crap need their butts booted big time.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Finally a guy after my own heart....I soooo agree with you. Exactly how many teen transgenders are there in the country?
Click to expand...



As many as the lame duck corporate media can drum up.


----------



## feduptaxpayer

Bleipriester said:


> All you need:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Just a second and - voilà - your are female now!


----------



## waltky

possum wonderin' why he can't be an Indian chief?...
*



*
*If gender is fluid, what about race and age?*
_May 25, 2016 - What standard are we going to use to define facts and truths? If something as clear as one’s sex is up for grabs, what isn’t?_


> I was crunching my abs at the gym a few weeks ago when my pale male friend asked: “What if I told you I believe I am African-American?”  I grunted.  “That I am a lesbian?”  Grunt.  “Or I truly think I am 70 years old?”  I seized on my opening: “We all feel like that, especially here.”  His queries seem far less funny -- and far more interesting -- after the Obama administration’s sweeping action regarding HB2 and transgender rights.  A dispute about bathroom rights turned into a Pandora’s box of philosophical riddles about the nature of identity and the meaning of truth on May 13 when the Departments of Justice and Education issued a letter prohibiting “discrimination based on a student’s gender identity.”
> 
> The letter defines gender identity as “an individual’s internal sense of gender.” It also states “there is no medical diagnosis or treatment requirement that students must meet as a prerequisite to being treated consistent with their gender identity.”  Let’s unpack this. Medically, transgender feelings are defined as a condition, gender dysphoria, with a range of recommended treatments. These can include psychological counseling, hormone therapies or even surgery. Doctors are not sure whether transgender feelings are consistent with mental health.  There is no dispute that childhood is a confusing time. Studies show that most children with gender dysphoria grow out of it during puberty. By age 16, research suggests, those who still feel they are trapped in the wrong body may continue to do so.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lo, the administration’s lawyers have resolved these medical debates, declaring that gender dysphoria is normal and that there is no need to refer children expressing such feelings to a doctor.  While dispensing medical advice, the letter also changes the English language, conflating sex and gender. Sex is a biological fact. Almost everyone is born with distinct physical markers that define us as male or female.  Gender is a social construct that refers to the fluid range of expected behaviors taught to boys and girls. The most obvious examples are “appropriate” clothing and make-up. At a time when many boys mousse their hair and wear not one but two earrings and when more men are staying home to care for their children, it is clear that gender markers and roles are in flux.
> 
> As a sign of its politically correct confusion -- and its legal gymnastics -- the administration’s letter describes the biological fact of sex as a societal choice: a “person’s sex,” it claims, isn’t observed but “assigned at birth.” It engages in this sleight-of-hand because the 1972 law whose authority it is using, Title IX, mentions only sex, not gender, and so it must equate the two.  Though the administration might have the best of intentions, its fusion of sex and gender raises complex questions. Race, for example, is even more of a social construct than gender. Men and women will always be biologically distinct, but race is almost entirely an invention. It wasn’t too long ago that Italians, Jews and Aryans were considered separate races.
> 
> MORE​


​


----------



## Bleipriester

feduptaxpayer said:


> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> 
> All you need:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Just a second and - voilà - your are female now!
Click to expand...


----------



## waltky

Just what we need - more Bradley Mannings...




*Air Force Secretary: ‘I’m Certain Transgenders Will Be Allowed to Serve in a More Open Way’*
_June 6, 2016 | Air Force Secretary Deborah Lee James told C-SPAN’s “Newsmakers” on Friday that she is “certain” that transgender people will be allowed to serve in the U.S. military “in a more open way.”_


> “I think the review on the transgender policy should be complete within the next few months would be my best guess. It’s proceeding. These are somewhat complex issues, and by the way, I am certain that the policy is going to change. I’m certain that transgenders will be allowed to serve in a more open way,” said James.  According to a Dec. 10, 2014 USA Today article, James told Capital Download, “Times change,” adding that the policy "is likely to come under review in the next year or so." When she was asked whether allowing transgenders to serve in the military would affect military readiness, she replied: "From my point of view, anyone who is capable of accomplishing the job should be able to serve."
> 
> Defense Secretary Ash Carter announced in July 2015 that he was ordering a six-month study to end a ban on transgender people serving in the military.  "The Defense Department's current regulations regarding transgender service members are outdated and are causing uncertainty that distracts commanders from our core missions," Carter said in a statement at the time. "At a time when our troops have learned from experience that the most important qualification for service members should be whether they're able and willing to do their job, our officers and enlisted personnel are faced with certain rules that tell them the opposite."
> 
> “You’ve spoken about how you believe that transgender troops should be allowed to serve openly in the military. That policy has been in development as I understand it in the Pentagon. Can you tell us when you expect that that policy’s going to approved and the ban withdrawn?” USA Today Pentagon reporter Tom Vanden Brook asked James.  “What we’re trying to do is, we’re trying to get some of the particulars figured out, some of the specific policy matters underneath that umbrella policy matter so that we do it correctly, that we roll it out correctly, that if there’s training required, that we have that in place, that we explain to commanders and to the rest of the troops how we’re going to proceed in the future. So I would expect it’s within the next few months,” James said.
> 
> “Are there strong objections within the uniform services to this? Do you get a sense that there’s reaction against allowing transgender troops to serve openly?” Brook asked.  “Again, there’s differing opinions on this, but I think the piece of this – which is the one that is under the greatest review and discussion at the moment - is the accession of new people who are transgenders. How do we do that? How do we approach that? That’s the piece that is the final piece that we’re trying to get right,” James said.
> 
> Air Force Secretary: ‘I’m Certain Transgenders Will Be Allowed to Serve in a More Open Way’


----------



## feduptaxpayer

waltky said:


> Just what we need - more Bradley Mannings...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Air Force Secretary: ‘I’m Certain Transgenders Will Be Allowed to Serve in a More Open Way’*
> _June 6, 2016 | Air Force Secretary Deborah Lee James told C-SPAN’s “Newsmakers” on Friday that she is “certain” that transgender people will be allowed to serve in the U.S. military “in a more open way.”_
> 
> 
> 
> “I think the review on the transgender policy should be complete within the next few months would be my best guess. It’s proceeding. These are somewhat complex issues, and by the way, I am certain that the policy is going to change. I’m certain that transgenders will be allowed to serve in a more open way,” said James.  According to a Dec. 10, 2014 USA Today article, James told Capital Download, “Times change,” adding that the policy "is likely to come under review in the next year or so." When she was asked whether allowing transgenders to serve in the military would affect military readiness, she replied: "From my point of view, anyone who is capable of accomplishing the job should be able to serve."
> 
> Defense Secretary Ash Carter announced in July 2015 that he was ordering a six-month study to end a ban on transgender people serving in the military.  "The Defense Department's current regulations regarding transgender service members are outdated and are causing uncertainty that distracts commanders from our core missions," Carter said in a statement at the time. "At a time when our troops have learned from experience that the most important qualification for service members should be whether they're able and willing to do their job, our officers and enlisted personnel are faced with certain rules that tell them the opposite."
> 
> “You’ve spoken about how you believe that transgender troops should be allowed to serve openly in the military. That policy has been in development as I understand it in the Pentagon. Can you tell us when you expect that that policy’s going to approved and the ban withdrawn?” USA Today Pentagon reporter Tom Vanden Brook asked James.  “What we’re trying to do is, we’re trying to get some of the particulars figured out, some of the specific policy matters underneath that umbrella policy matter so that we do it correctly, that we roll it out correctly, that if there’s training required, that we have that in place, that we explain to commanders and to the rest of the troops how we’re going to proceed in the future. So I would expect it’s within the next few months,” James said.
> 
> “Are there strong objections within the uniform services to this? Do you get a sense that there’s reaction against allowing transgender troops to serve openly?” Brook asked.  “Again, there’s differing opinions on this, but I think the piece of this – which is the one that is under the greatest review and discussion at the moment - is the accession of new people who are transgenders. How do we do that? How do we approach that? That’s the piece that is the final piece that we’re trying to get right,” James said.
> 
> Air Force Secretary: ‘I’m Certain Transgenders Will Be Allowed to Serve in a More Open Way’
Click to expand...



Send them in to fight ISIS.


----------



## waltky

The U.S. will allow transgender people to serve in the military...




*Defense Secretary: Transgenders Welcome to Serve in the U.S. Military*
_June 30, 2016  – Defense Secretary Ash Carter announced Thursday that the U.S. will allow transgender people to serve in the military._


> Carter outlined three reasons why the change was necessary.  “The first and fundamental reason is that the Defense Department and the military need to avail ourselves of all talent possible in order to remain what we are now – the finest fighting force the world has ever known. Our mission is to defend this country, and we don’t want barriers unrelated to a person’s qualification to serve preventing us from recruiting or retaining the soldier, sailor, airman or Marine who can best accomplish the mission,” Carter said.
> 
> Secondly, he said, “the reality is that we have transgender servicemembers serving in uniform today, and I have a responsibility to them and to their commanders to provide them both with clearer and more consistent guidance than is provided by current policies.”
> 
> And third, it’s “a matter of principle,” Carter said.  “Americans who want to serve … should be afforded the opportunity to compete to do so. After all our all-volunteer force is built upon having the most qualified Americans, and their profession of arms is based on honor and trust,” he said.
> 
> Defense Secretary: Transgenders Welcome to Serve in the U.S. Military



See also:

*Texas AG: Transgender Guidance in Fort Worth Schools Violates State Law*
_June 29, 2016  – Following the issuance of guidelines for transgender students in the Fort Worth Independent School District in April, Texas Attorney General Ken Paxton issued an opinion on Tuesday that concludes that the guidance violates Texas state law by putting policies in place without parental input or consent or approval by the school board._


> “Far from creating a partnership between parents, educators, and administrators regarding their children’s education, the guidelines relegate parents to a subordinate status, receiving information only on a need-to-know basis,’” Paxton said in the non-binding opinion issued at the request of Texas Lt. Gov. Dan Patrick.  “Limiting parents' access to information in this way impairs their ability to ‘actively participate,’” the opinion stated, referencing Chapter 26 of the state’s Education Code.
> 
> Paxton’s opinion also includes an answer to Patrick’s question about whether Superintendent Ken Scribner overstepped his authority by implementing the guidelines without a vote by school board and without the public being allowed to comment.  “When viewed as a whole, Chapter 11 [of the Education Code] thus gives superintendents authority over day-to-day management of the district, but it requires that board of trustees adopt general policies for the district,” the opinion stated.
> 
> The transgender student guidance directed schools not to inform parents if a student is “transitioning” unless the student consents.  “In most cases, transitioning is a very private matter,” the guidance stated. “Students may choose whether to have their parents participate in the process.  “In fact, notifying a parent or guardian carries risks for the student in some cases,” the guidelines stated. “School personnel must consider the health, well-being and safety of the transitioning student.”  The guidance stated that school personnel “must use the name and gender preferred by the student in all “unofficial records.”
> 
> The guidance also stated that students can participate in athletics “in a manner that is consistent and uniform with their gender identity, irrespective of the gender listed on the student’s records or identification documents.”  Under the title “Creative a Supportive Environment,” the guidelines stated that administrators should “be an example in abandoning gender references and creating an inclusive environment.”  “Calling students ‘students’ or ‘scholars’ instead of ‘boys and girls’ may seem insignificant, but can make a notable difference to students who feel alienated because they do not identify as either of the two binary categories.”  The Star Telegram reported on Tuesday that a spokesman for Fort Worth school district said the district’s legal counsel was reviewing the opinion.
> 
> Texas AG: Transgender Guidance in Fort Worth Schools Violates State Law


----------

